# Which Scrollsaw to buy or avoid



## jackal (10 Sep 2013)

Time has come to put my homemade scrollsaw to rest and buy something a bit faster and more accurate. 

Has anyone got any reccomendations or advice. 

Up to 500 budget ...Merci

J


----------



## martinka (10 Sep 2013)

Avoid them all, it's cheaper that way. 

I think most here would recommend the Hegner, but not knowing what they cost in France, it's difficult to say whether to go for new, which would probably be the Multicut 1, or try for a used one such as the Multicut 2S. I don't have any experience of the rest to tell you what to avoid.

It'd be nice to see photos of your home made one.


----------



## jackal (10 Sep 2013)

here you go 

newbie-made-own-saw-t47547.html a while ago.

J


----------



## martinka (10 Sep 2013)

I like it! I love home made stuff. Have you seen the one made from wood, on Youtube?

Martin.


----------



## finneyb (10 Sep 2013)

Axminster do a Hegner clone AWFS18 Scroll Saw http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-tr ... rod884741/ I got one a few weeks ago seems good, others on here may be able to give you a more long term review. From other posts on the woodturning side of this forum Ax delivery to France.

HTH

Brian


----------



## nadnerb (10 Sep 2013)

Hi Jackal
Welcome to the best site for scrollers, I had a look at your homemade saw must say I am impressed. I made a disc sander from an old spin dryer motor and I think there is a lot of satisfaction to be had when you produce something with a home made tool. I would agree with Martinka, the Hegner is a great saw. It's pricey but you pay for quailty.
Regards
Brendan


----------



## ChrisR (10 Sep 2013)

If you can stretch your budget, then go for an Hegner, you will never regret it.
I think you can get a slightly better price in France, than we can in the UK, for Hegner.

It’s the 20% vat that kills the price of tools in the UK. 
But still better than the 33 1/3 purchase tax that we used to pay on various items, you can deduct from me remembering that. I am an old git.  

I like the look of your homemade saw, well done. :wink: 

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## Mike Wingate (11 Sep 2013)

I started with a treadle Hobby. Bought a Dremel. Bought my Hegner, since then have used Deltas, Eagles and all the Axminsters. (they do not last in school use). Save up for a Hegner. Nothing is as good.


----------



## jackal (11 Sep 2013)

I started with a Hobbies Gem tredle I loved it for cutting rc model fuselage formers ect but can be a bit of a workout!

You mention the Delta which is interesting as I see a few in France come up for around 1OO euro's but never local (France is a big place). Are they any good?

:?


----------



## loftyhermes (11 Sep 2013)

Look out for a second hand Delta with quickset 2 blade clamps.


----------



## scrimper (11 Sep 2013)

IMHO Hegner saws are very overpriced for what they are, however they are the best and once you have used a Hegner you will never be satisfied with any other make.
As others suggest look out for a s/h Hegner.


----------



## Mike Wingate (11 Sep 2013)

The clamps and QR on the Deltas, were always falling apart and bits went everywhere. It was a quick QR system that did not work. The tension bar on the Axminsters have needed replacing as have the rubber QR casing.


----------



## jackal (11 Sep 2013)

do all saws have faults or just brake?


----------



## ChrisR (11 Sep 2013)

jackal":34spzzjf said:


> do all saws have faults or just brake?




Hegners do not have faults. 

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## scrimper (11 Sep 2013)

ChrisR":2mmvehhi said:


> Hegners do not have faults.
> 
> Chris R.



Funny you should say that, the switch on mine has just packed up! :shock:


----------



## jackal (11 Sep 2013)

scrimper":3bt40rct said:


> ChrisR":3bt40rct said:
> 
> 
> > Hegners do not have faults.
> ...




So they do then?


----------



## scrimper (11 Sep 2013)

jackal":31f0b83t said:


> So they do then?



Hegners are really well made saws, work extremely well and are very reliable, however if they do go wrong (as example see the post re my faulty switch) many of the spare parts are priced astronomically highly, not just the switch I needed but many other parts too are quite ridiculously priced IMHO.

Now in fairness I don't know if this is Hegners pricing or the UK distributor but either way many of the spares prices are completely out of order!


----------



## ChrisR (11 Sep 2013)

Scrimper.

Yes I have to agree the on/off switch is small, fiddly and I suspect not very robust.
I never use this switch, as I made up a no volt release relay with a start and stop button, the stop button being very assessable and easy to operate.


I think the educational saws come with a NVR, system. My opinion for what its worth, all powered static machinery should be operated through a NVR, or a dead mans switch, (ie a switch that requires constant pressure to stay on, like a foot switch).

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## scrimper (11 Sep 2013)

I agree with you on the use of NVR units and I have them on all of my machines except my Fretsaws as I feel they are probably the safest machine to use. In all the time I have been using powered fretsaws I have never once cut myself or ever received any injury from them. Obviously a NVR on a scroll/fret saw is useful but IMHO I just don't see them as being necessary for safety.

Now I will probably go over the workshop tomorrow and have an accident with my saw and wish I had a NVR!


----------



## ChrisR (12 Sep 2013)

Scrimper.

Being an industrial electrical engineer all of my working life, I have a thing about NVR’s and machinery.
My last nine years of employment was spent as the site electrical engineer and electrical duty holder, for a large factory.
99% of commercial/industrial machines are fitted with NVR at manufacture, and prominent emergency stop buttons fitted. 
But I also installed a life line system, this is a line running just above head height across the production area, when pulled it operates a switch, which drops the main supply contactor for that production area, it means, if you see somebody in trouble, you don’t have to get to their machines emergency stop button, you just reach up and give the life line a pull. Disadvantage all machines in that area stop.

In the home/hobby environment it’s a bit different, number one you are probably on your own, and you alone are responsible for your own safety. This is were a dead mans switch is advantageous.

The main advantage of a NVR on a machine, in the home workshop is, if you have a supply trip go or a mains supply failure, any equipment you were operating at the time, defaults to the off state, (will not restart on its own, when power is restored).

Sorry, you got me up on my soap box. (hammer) 

You are correct, the powered fret/scroll saw, is probably one of the safest cutting machines in the home workshop, I like you have never cut myself on the scroll saw, after many years of use, famous last words. 
See you in A&E tomorrow, the first one there, save a place for the other. :roll: 

All the best.

Chris R.


----------



## scrimper (12 Sep 2013)

IMHO the most dangerous machine in most workshops is the band saw, my reason for saying so is that it does not look dangerous! They run very quietly and are fairly vibration free plus the blade hardly looks like it's doing anything, many people have lost fingers by 'swiping' bit's of wood off the table not noticing the saw is running.

Thicknessers and spindle moulders look and sound fearsome so people do take more care with them.


----------



## ChrisR (12 Sep 2013)

scrimper":b3d7vyf0 said:


> IMHO the most dangerous machine in most workshops is the band saw, my reason for saying so is that it does not look dangerous! They run very quietly and are fairly vibration free plus the blade hardly looks like it's doing anything, many people have lost fingers by 'swiping' bit's of wood off the table not noticing the saw is running.
> 
> Thicknessers and spindle moulders look and sound fearsome so people do take more care with them.



Yes and if the blade is running at a speed to strobe with AC lighting, it will appear to be stationary, the same thing can happen with lathe and pillar/bench drill chucks, polishers, grinders, etc,etc, not normally a problem in the home workshop as you can hear them running, but in a noisy commercial shop it can be a problem.

As you say a correctly set up band saw runs quiet.

A band saw is a next possible purchase, maybe I should start learning to count to ten, without using all my fingers. :shock: 

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## jackal (17 Sep 2013)

Is the Clarke CLARKE 18" SCROLL SAW any good? I have been offered a SIP but not convinced 

Any ideas

The cost of tools in France makes me sweat!


----------



## martinka (18 Sep 2013)

jackal":1brxhz0r said:


> Is the Clarke CLARKE 18" SCROLL SAW any good? I have been offered a SIP but not convinced
> 
> Any ideas
> 
> The cost of tools in France makes me sweat!



I can't find a manual for the Clarke so I can't be 100% sure, but looking at photos, it looks to me like it is pinned blades only. I'm assuming it is the CS518 model as it's the only 18" Clarke scroll saw I could find.

Which model SIP have you been offered?

Martin.


----------



## jackal (6 Oct 2013)

Hi 

Looked at the SIP and its just like a lot of those chinese imports and awful blade clamps. Been offered a SCHEPPACH DECO 405 which seem ok for 150e what do you think or should I avoid it?

Thanks for the replies


----------

